# Corn Casserole



## jude (Oct 14, 2004)

Corn Casserole

1 stick margarine, melted
1 box Jiffy Cornbread Mix
1 can whole kernel corn, drained
1 can cream style corn
8 oz. sour cream
1 egg

Mix all ingredients together and bake in greased casserole for
1 hour or until brown at 350 degrees.

You can "spice" this up by adding hot peppers or whatever you like.


----------



## SizzlininIN (Oct 17, 2004)

jude....what would you serve with this?


----------



## marmalady (Oct 17, 2004)

Jude, hope you don't mind if I jump in here - 

What to serve with it?  Well, in our house, chicken is a gimme - either fried or roast w/gravy.  Ribs/pork chops/roast.  Or just as a 'veggie' main dish, with maybe fried green tomatoes and sauteed green beans with grape tomatoes!


----------



## jkath (Oct 17, 2004)

Jude - I love that recipe - 
thanks for the share - now I'm hungry for corn......


----------



## jude (Oct 17, 2004)

UMMM! Hungry too. I had fried green tomatoes last night. It goes good with anything that potatoes does.


----------



## jkath (Oct 17, 2004)

I have never had green tomatoes. 

Any recipes to suggest?


----------



## jude (Oct 17, 2004)

I usually slice them like i was going to serve regular tomatoes, salt & pepper, roll in equal amounts of flour and cornmeal then fry until brown. I have been getting lazy lately and I use my fry daddy. I don't fix them often because I "try" to stay away from fried foods. Once in awhile though can't help it!!!


----------

